# Apache Check / Überprüfung



## rtd1978 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich such nun schon den ganzen Tag rum und komm nicht weiter.


Ich benötige ein Script, welches überprüft, ob der Apache noch läuft.

Dieses rufe ich dann über PHP auf und lasse mir das Ergebnis auf einer Seite anzeigen.
Bei der Gelegenheit hat vielleicht auch gleich jemand einen Tip, wie ich dieses Script auch auf entfernten Servern aufrufen kann. SSH-Verbindung ohne Passwortabfrage steht schon.


Danke und Gruß, René


----------



## zeroize (18. Juni 2007)

mhh, vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Shellscript, aber immerhin kann man erkennen ob Apache läuft oder nicht:

```
guybrush@big_whoop$ ps -A | grep 'apache'
```


----------



## rtd1978 (18. Juni 2007)

Ich muss das Ergebnis aber per PHP auswerten können. Es sollen auf einer Art Übersichtsseite mehrere Server überwacht werden (Server 1 OK, Server 2 OK, Server 3 Nicht OK, ...).

Vielleicht hat da jmd. einne Idee - unter Suse gibts checkproc - ein Gegenstück dieser Funktion unter Debian fehlt allerdings nach meinen Erkentnissen.


----------

